# What's does up group b means and down group 2 means?



## Lanae1994 (May 10, 2022)

View attachment 13751


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2022)

Welcome!
@Hal or @RWTM please assist


----------



## Hal (May 10, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> View attachment 13751


From your schedule looks like you're an A2 TM. If that's the case then good news you do not have any overtime schedule.

Those letters and numbers are your mandatory flex up and flex down group.

Every progression TM is assigned a flex up and flex down group. The letter is your flex up group and the number is your flex down group. Flex up is means mandatory OT. Flex down is there's not enough work so they well make you stay home instead (incredible rare and you can backfill with vacation time) Usually there's 4-8 groups like A through H. Or 1 through 8.

When mandatory overtime is called they either call all groups or partial groups. You are group B. So if group B is scheduled up you would be assigned a day and it would show up as your next scheduled shift, which would be a Tuesday through Friday.

I'll be honest I have no idea what mandatory flex down looks like on the app because our building has never done it since using the app.


----------



## lokinix (May 10, 2022)

Hey, I would suggest you try and edit the photo have an admin delete this thread since your name and DC number are attached. @commiecorvus


----------



## Lanae1994 (May 11, 2022)

I did .. I was dumb for posting that 🤦🤦


----------



## commiecorvus (May 11, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> I did .. I was dumb for posting that 🤦🤦




Not dumb at all.
Folks come here for help and support because Spot does a very poor job of training and communicating.
We crowd support the kind of information Spot should be providing their employees in the first place.
The problem is, Spot isn't a big fan of us for that very reason.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 12, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Not dumb at all.
> Folks come here for help and support because Spot does a very poor job of training and communicating.
> We crowd support the kind of information Spot should be providing their employees in the first place.
> The problem is, Spot isn't a big fan of us for that very reason.


I v learned more here then on the floor or online  training. And I see it get worse with every new hire


----------

